# Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Representat



## canonnews (Mar 8, 2018)

```
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 8, 2018</b> – In conjunction with International Women’s Day (IWD), the global day celebrating the social, economic, cultural and political achievements of women, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce their association with <a href="https://www.womenphotograph.com/" target="blank"><strong>Women Photograph</strong></a>, a movement created to promote the representation of female photojournalists. Canon will work with Women Photograph to aid their travel grant program which funds female and non-binary photographers to attend workshops, hostile environment trainings, festivals, and other developmental opportunities.</p>
<p>Launched in 2017 and founded by photojournalist Daniella Zalcman, Women Photograph is an initiative to shift the gender makeup of the photojournalism community. A private database that includes more than 700 independent female documentary photographers based in 91 countries, any commissioning editor or organization can utilize the database for their photojournalistic hiring needs.</p>
<p>“I can’t think of a better way to celebrate this year’s IWD than to support an initiative that is enriching the professional advancement of female and non-binary photojournalists,” said Elizabeth Pratt, director of professional client development and support and Canon Professional Services. “Women Photograph has created a home for professional women photojournalists to showcase their work for potential clients and Canon is honored to help continue the momentum of this initiative.”

<!--more-->

Canon Professional Services will host a Women Photograph Workshop at the Canon Customer Experience Center in Orange County, CA in December. Dates and details will be provided by Women Photograph.</p>
<p>“Canon is an ideal strategic partner as we ensure that our industry’s chief storytellers are as diverse as the communities they hope to represent,” said Daniella Zalcman, founder and director of Women Photograph. “So much of breaking into the photojournalism industry relies on networking and professional development events that can be prohibitively expensive and the generous support from Canon will help our photographers access these resources.”</p>
<p>For more information about Women Photograph or to learn more about the travel grant program and the upcoming workshop, log onto:<strong><a href="https://www.womenphotograph.com/" target="blank"><b>https://www.womenphotograph.com/</b></a></strong>.</p>
<p><b>About Women Photograph</b></p>
<p>Women Photograph is an initiative that launched in 2017 to elevate the voices of female visual journalists. The private database includes more than 700 independent women documentary photographers based in 91 countries and is available privately to any commissioning editor or organization. Women Photograph also operates an annual series of project grants for emerging and established photojournalists, a year-long mentorship program, and a travel fund to help female photographers access workshops, festivals, and other developmental opportunities. Our mission is to shift the gender makeup of the photojournalism community and ensure that our industry’s chief storytellers are as diverse as the communities they hope to represent.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><b>About Canon U.S.A., Inc.</b>

Canon U.S.A., Inc., is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions to the United States and to Latin America and the Caribbean markets. With approximately $36 billion in global revenue, its parent company, Canon Inc. (NYSE:CAJ), ranks third overall in U.S. patents granted in 2017† and is one of Fortune Magazine’s World’s Most Admired Companies in 2018. Canon U.S.A. is committed to the highest level of customer satisfaction and loyalty, providing 100 percent U.S.-based service and support for all of the products it distributes in the United States. Canon U.S.A. is dedicated to its <em>Kyosei </em>philosophy of social and environmental responsibility. In 2014, the Canon Americas Headquarters secured LEED® Gold certification, a recognition for the design, construction, operations and maintenance of high-performance green buildings. To keep apprised of the latest news from Canon U.S.A., sign up for the Company’s RSS news feed by visiting <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/rss" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com/rss</a> and follow us on Twitter @CanonUSA. For media inquiries, please contact <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_self">[email protected]</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ethanz (Mar 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*

I think you'll see a shift in the industry to "diverse" photojournalists happen naturally. I was one of the only males in my photography classes at university a few years ago. There now seems to be lots of interest from females into photography. I wonder when there will be interest from more females to join this kind of forum lol


----------



## unfocused (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*



ethanz said:


> I think you'll see a shift in the industry to "diverse" photojournalists happen naturally. I was one of the only males in my photography classes at university a few years ago. There now seems to be lots of interest from females into photography. I wonder when there will be interest from more females to join this kind of forum lol



In comparison to many other fields, photography has traditionally been more open to women. Think of the greats, going back as far as Julia Margaret Cameron and Gertrude Kasebier through Berenice Abbott, Dorothea Lange, Margaret Bourke-White, Susan Meiselas, Joyce Tenneson, Diane Arbus and Mary Ellen Mark just to name a few. 

I think most women are too intelligent to waste their time on this forum. Instead of talking about cameras and lenses, they are out there shooting great pictures.


----------



## scrup (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*

Canon just wants to sell more cameras to females. There is a gap at the professional level, but females in general take more photos then men.


----------



## 3dit0r (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*

Good for Canon. They might not put all the innovation in the cameras we want all the time, they're not perfect, but they do seem to be more ethically proactive in several areas compared to their competitors. To some of us, this does matter.


----------



## Talys (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*

Excellent!!



scrup said:


> Canon just wants to sell more cameras to females. There is a gap at the professional level, but females in general take more photos then men.



I didn't know that as a statistic (that women take more photographs then men). I know a lot of women with entry-level DSLRs and superzooms, but I haven't met many who are really invested in "enthusiast" priced gear. 

My wife really enjoys birding, wildlife, and nature, but she can't handle large/heavy equipment 

If only I could resolve that, my 200-400 would come home sooner


----------



## lexaclarke (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*



ethanz said:


> I wonder when there will be interest from more females to join this kind of forum lol


Um, hi there.


This is pretty good of Canon but it smells of PR stunt. Like, they could have done lots more than they have to encourage female photographers before. If they want to make a difference they should be starting these things earlier and do them all the time, not just put out a press release on International Womens' Day when every company is under pressure to say something like this.

When I go to the photo expos and trade shows in this country the Canon stand is only ever staffed by men and if you do see a woman there she's either a model brought in to have the new camera pointed at or she's a generic event staffer who was assigned by the building. It's off putting. Olympus and Sony and Fujifilm always have at least one female pro at their stands. Canon and Nikon never do. 700 female journalists is a start but it's not enough and it's only in one field of photography.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 11, 2018)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Lends Its Support to Women Photograph, an Initiative Created to Promote the Represe*



lexaclarke said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when there will be interest from more females to join this kind of forum lol
> ...



Welcome to the forum!


----------

